# [A] Streamergilde sucht auf Garrosh/Nozdormu/shat



## Frali (22. September 2018)

Hallo liebe WoW Freunde,

wir von Invitctis sind eine neu gegründete Raidgilde.
Wir wollen uns einen Streamer-Raid aufbauen, in dem wir die aktuellen Raids mindestens auf Heroic durch laufen werden.
Wie der Name schon sagt, haben wir vor das ganze auf Twitch zu streamen. Daher laden wir jeden Raidmember dazu ein,
das ebenfalls zu tun, falls ihr streamer seid.
Solltet ihr keine streamer sein muss euch bewusst sein, dass diese Gruppe auf Twitch zu sehen sein wird und ihr müsst
natürlich damit einverstanden sein.

Der Raid und die Gilde wird von mir und einem guten Freund geleitet.
Ich bin schon seit Burning Cursade (mit Pausen) dabei, mein Kollege seit Classiczeiten.
Im Thema Raid sind wir ebenfalls schon oft und lange unterwegs gewesen.
Als Beispiel war ich zu Wotlk Zeiten in einer Progress-Gilde mit dabei.

Neben den aktuellen Raids wollen wir auch 2x die Woche hohe Mythic+ Keys laufen. Toll wäre es natürlich,
wenn man da eine Gildeninterne feste Gruppe hin bekommt.

Teamspeak-3 Server mit ausreichend Slots steht ebenfalls bereit!

Da wir neu sind, suchen wir natürlich noch so gut wie alles:

- 2x Tank
- 4x Heiler
- 2x Meleedd mit second specc auf Tank, falls ein Tank aus fallen wird.
- 2x Meleedd, Schurke und Monk werden hier bevorzugt
- 4x Heiler
- 2x Ranges mit second specc Heal, selbes Prinzip wie bei den Tanks.
- 3x Ranges

Für Bufffood, Flask und Tränke wird bitte, aufgrund der hohen
AH-Preise und seltenheit eines besonderen bösen Krauts, selbst gesorgt.

Die Raid- und Mythic-zeiten sind bisher:

Sonntags 18:00-22:00
Invite beginnt um 17:30

Mythic +

Montags 19:00-22:00
Mittwochs 19:00-22:00

Für weitere Fragen und Interesse meldet euch doch bitte bei:

Killerroth#2922
oder bei mir
Stixx#2544

Bis dahin wünschen wir euch viel Spaß und guten Loot.


----------

